# DIY Kits



## Kyle mccahon (14/9/15)

Hi, I am in the Cape Town area and I am looking at starting to create my own flavours to vape, is there anyone that is selling a basic kit, 
Ps: I am not wanting to spend a fortune and don't know where to start


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

Kyle mccahon said:


> Hi, I am in the Cape Town area and I am looking at starting to create my own flavours to vape, is there anyone that is selling a basic kit,
> Ps: I am not wanting to spend a fortune and don't know where to start


Try www.valleyvapour.co.za. Speak to @drew, he is hugely approachable. And somewhere in CT I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/9/15)

Kyle mccahon said:


> Hi, I am in the Cape Town area and I am looking at starting to create my own flavours to vape, is there anyone that is selling a basic kit,
> Ps: I am not wanting to spend a fortune and don't know where to start


You can get DIY supplies on eBay


----------



## Kyle mccahon (15/9/15)

kev mac said:


> You can get DIY supplies on eBay


It will take very long to get to me thou


----------



## kev mac (15/9/15)

Kyle mccahon said:


> It will take very long to get to me thou


I get mine in 5-7 days but I'm in the states


----------

